# How do scripture references with letters work?



## Davidius (Nov 23, 2007)

Would someone explain how letter notation works in scripture references when noting a certain place (clause?) in a verse? For example...John 3:16d (I just made that up.) Thanks!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 23, 2007)

Normally you'll see "a" or "b". This denotes that only a portion of the verse is being quoted, "a" designation the former portion, and "b" the latter. I suppose that beginning, middle, and end might be designated "a" "b" and "c" respectively, however, the usages I'm aware of are only former and latter portion, thus "a" and "b". Thus John 6.37a: "All that the Father giveth me shall come to me". John 6.37b: "...him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out".


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 23, 2007)

David, I recently sent someone a letter in which I referenced the fourth clause in 1 Corinthians 13:5, regarding love, "it keeps no record of wrongs" (NIV). I noted it this way: 1 Cor 13:5d NIV. I believe it pertains to clauses.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

